# Hi new Pooh's Cardroid!? how about it?



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi new Pooh's Cardroid!? how about it?

Hi..

As some one knew..

I'm Korea's 3D engine programmer.... but cause I had been depression... 

I can barly work.. 

my idea is making new Cardroid .. like google android..

All car's device and platform must change to smart base..

BUt.. currently Car OS system is all run by car manufacture..

actually it's not that difficult.. especially in EV condition.. So.. as programmer.. I thought EV car's main movement is the "Smart system"

Like compuer's USB port it will be replaced universal standard..

So.. If you need some back camera you just buy PC webcam and install it to your car.. and download app ...

So.. there is definitely needed I/O system and hardware standard.. 

At first I think It will be big (tranmendous) money... so I try not to tell others and Make it all by myself but!!

I make 3D engine and I ran company but (even I'm the world's top 3D engine programmer ) It's take almost 10 years to make it stable to market (Actually I still fixing and modifying my 3d engine.)

So..

I think I don't have that much time in my life again.. and I getting concrete about car's system.. *It's not for money It's for safty and life..*

so I think I make a site and gather people to study or giving idea... and.. my smart systems too..

I think If I make it by myself 3-4/10 million $ is enough to make..

I can modify linux code to run EV car. BMS sensors , gauge navigation and internet connection for car's update and app. and USB 3.0 - (100w new standard electronic power standard) etc..

Most imporant thing is car manucafures are suck money from us.. why we must pay a whole new car price for them a little option and safty device.. 

so everycar must be upgraded by small money as PC..

any ideas welcome..

-----------------------------------------------

Sorry too much "So" I'm still not good at English and It's my habbit writting with thinking


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your depression. I have experienced that myself, and at the moment I have back, knee, and hip problems that limit my mobility and make it difficult to work effectively.

Something you might look at is http://www.kickstarter.com/start, although most projects are in the $5000 range. But maybe your initial project can be just setting up the framework for attracting more interest and investment. 

It is already possible to create an embedded webserver that appears on a network as a web page, which can have any sort of controls and gauges you may wish to create via HTML. I purchased a demo board from Microchip for about $150. It uses Ethernet but can also be interfaced through WiFi. I was able to use my Archos 70 internet tablet device to display the web page and interact with the hardware. I don't think you need any special new interface. USB and Ethernet are ubiquitous, well-established, and inexpensive. You can also use CANbus for on-car peripherals, which is already somewhat standard.

Good luck!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Take a look at mbed and Torque for Android... I've been playing around with it and there's lots to offer.

Maybe use off the shelf android hardware coupled with a microcontroller via Bluetooth or USB.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

PStechPaul said:


> Sorry to hear about your depression. I have experienced that myself, and at the moment I have back, knee, and hip problems that limit my mobility and make it difficult to work effectively.
> 
> Something you might look at is http://www.kickstarter.com/start, although most projects are in the $5000 range. But maybe your initial project can be just setting up the framework for attracting more interest and investment.
> 
> ...


 
hmm thank you for kind words .. Most Korean dosent think about depression as desease ..ha.. sad..

Web server hmm interesting Actuall I imagine 3D laser scanner for car safty .. and something like 360 degree view for 8->20 camera at once..

So I think I need more computing power compositing and calcuate 3d space is needed much computing power.. I think about start with most general PC.. but goal is cpu independant flatform like most linux. I think if driver get more information about street and it make them safer my system will spread so fast . car's first issue is safety as my point. 

Actually 3D laser or sonice scanner absolutely needed current driving situation in highway, if there is good scanner for fast side incomming alert, It's prevent many accident , and like Benz's 360 degree panorama view -(I just heard about it I never use it ) people may easily find what happen to around them. current mirror system have too many blocking spot.. 

Actually I think 3D scanner and 360 view is very software dependent system... extremly good camera module just cost 50 $ and what people need to do is just fixing camera to their car and correction coordiantion of parnorama views they just need 8 or 20(if need extreme view) camera and just a labtop or android machine.

I keep thinking many other items but If I make a flatform demonstration and show and pulish to people with free. I hope people join with me to improve road situation and happiness of our life.


Yes eternet and usb is universal and wifi help it more 

Thank you for reading


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

frodus said:


> Take a look at mbed and Torque for Android... I've been playing around with it and there's lots to offer.
> 
> Maybe use off the shelf android hardware coupled with a microcontroller via Bluetooth or USB.


 
Thank you for good advice Torque? you mean 3d game engine Torque? or somthing else?

"Maybe use off the shelf android hardware coupled with a microcontroller via Bluetooth or USB.[/" <= can you explain more longger ? sorry for my english.. I just assume you told me about using android hardware and bluetooth..  (Am I right?)

Do you think about very essential function of car?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Torque is an app for android. It's more of a display/monitoring program. 

www.torque-bhp.com

Off the shelf android hardware i.e. Android smartphone, Android tablet.... something with bluetooth.

Then use a microcontroller (I'm using an mbed LPC1768) to connect to the Android device via Bluetooth.


I'm doing this:
Samsung Galaxy Player 5.0 connects via Bluetooth to a OBD-2 reader
(readers are here: http://torque-bhp.com/wiki/Bluetooth_Adapters )
The OBD-2 reader wires directly to my CAN bus of my microcontroller. I have my microcontroller responding to PID requests from the OBD-2 Reader. My BMS natively responds to PID requests and I can display SOC, Current, Cell voltages, etc. I can do the same sort of thing with my mbed. Torque also has buttons you can program to send OBD commands (send a command to lock/unlock doors, start the system, etc).

Anyway, just thought I'd share what I've done.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Depression? This is what I take when I feel depressed. Try it if you can find it. I assume you have Walmart over there. That's where I get it. It works for some people. Also add bright light around you, getting outside in the sunshine helps some people too! 

http://depression.about.com/od/5-HTP/a/5-HTP-For-Depression.htm


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

frodus said:


> Torque is an app for android. It's more of a display/monitoring program.
> 
> www.torque-bhp.com
> 
> ...


yeah quiet good thing to know .. 

Thank you for your sharing...

I think EV car system must connect and join with mobile and web .. and desktop PC .. If I can establish connection with those... there is so many thing will happen to car...

Actually I think many people install refrigirator and microwave at a car.. 

can EV car getting huge I think..

why don't people want to know where is my car is and what is happen to car and car's refreigiator ...

how about check where is my car or what happen to my car by mobile? we can easily find car at very huge parking space and we never worry about car stolen.. and don't worry about sleeping baby at a car.. 

how about my idea?


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

ElectriCar said:


> Depression? This is what I take when I feel depressed. Try it if you can find it. I assume you have Walmart over there. That's where I get it. It works for some people. Also add bright light around you, getting outside in the sunshine helps some people too!
> 
> http://depression.about.com/od/5-HTP/a/5-HTP-For-Depression.htm


 
Thank you administrator.. I really helped at this site.. In here Korea every people jealous and curse at me... 

studying and developping EV cars Thank you for other members too in deep..

I have serious depression for 6 years... actually doctor think I'm bipolar .. but I don't know and I think they don't sure about this...

My main job is 3D game engine programmer and work alone .. I'm one man company now.. cause I'm sick and just can work 2-3 days in a week. 

But I think I getting better doctor said I need 6 month more treatment(just serious treatment) .. 

what a good thing is I'm very success at my career I have milliong Xbox game title as career ... kingdom underfire the crusader (2004 years)... I hope there is someone enjoy my game title  and I develloped 3d engine even last 6 years and sell it to Korean game company.. as I fully healed I can sell it world wide and this experience give me very strong will and faith on my skill and understand of industry 

anyway thank you for this site so much... and plz understand I work slow .. So many Korean curse at me I'm slow... But I just start learn and drive car in 3 years... and decide making EV car is just 1-2 year.. no body can make EV car just in 1-2years.. ( actually I never had a car before this car is my first car )

but I dont give up.. I studying and do some exorcise ( welding painting change part , car computer ETC )

I hope to join make good progress in human culture as I recived from out ancestors 

Thank you again ..


----------

